# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Amphibia Web

## Kurt

I was just over at Amphibia Web (http://amphibiaweb.org/) and saw that their pick for the amphibian of the week is Hylarana erythraea and the photo is by our own Kenneth S. Kennedy. I am attaching this picture here, because next week it will be gone at Amphibia Web as it is replaced by another species. We're proud of you Ken.

----------


## John Clare

Bullet Frog.

----------


## Kurt

No, it's true!

----------

